# is this needle leaf or narrow leaf java fern?



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Is this narrow or needle leaf java fern. the leaves are <1 cm wide. I think it is needle leaf java fern because I had narrow leaf java fern and the leaves were 3/4 in wide. HELP!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

new pics:


















I need to know because I am selling them.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

never mind it is needle!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the difference is imaginary.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think there is some variations out there. There is a variety that is the most narrow, half inch to an inch wide. On the other end there is a variety where the leaves are two to three inches wide and very long. The most narrow, (needle leaf) never gets any wider no matter how much the plant matures. Yours looks closer to the needle leaf.


----------

